# 01378100026 Pingbetrug



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01378100026/2
(0)137 810 zugeteilt Deutsche Telekom AG

Wieder mißbrauchen Betrüger offenbar eine Nummer der Deutschen Telekom AG. Näheres ist noch nicht bekannt.

Ebenso 01378100025

interessant diese Aussage eines Betroffenen:


> ich habe zurückgerufen und es hat
> mich 0,50.-€ gekostet.Aber danach habe ich den Anbieter Telekom angerufen und mich beschwerd,die haben mir 5.-€ Gutschrift gegeben.
> Ein Fairer Zug von der Telekom.Ein super netter Service von der telekom!!!


Das erscheint mir etwas arg nett. Hat die Telekom auch zugegeben, an der Sache mitzuverdienen?

---



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man sollte das unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden - aber ich halte persönlich eine Strafanzeige für sinnvoller, wenn dieser Strafanzeige die Informationen dieses Beitrags hier (--> hier klicken) beiliegen.
> 
> Viele Staatsanwaltschaften haben eine Mailadresse:
> Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Mich hat diese Nr. den 22.07.09 um 21.45 Uhr angerufen!!! Da ich aber keine lust mehr hatte dran zu gehen, (um diese Uhrzeit) habe ich heute morgen (23.07.09) zurück gerufen!!! Und darf jetzt auch zahlen. Wie wahrscheinlich viele Menschen in Deutschland. Mich würde interessieren wem diese Nr. überhaupt gehört und ob man dagegen nichts machen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Hi, Ich habe auch das gleiche bekommen und muss auch bezahlen! Wie gehts denn weiter??


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

hey gleiches problem wurde bereits 3 mal angeklingelt. zweimal mit der 25 hinten und einmal mit der 26


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Yep, auch mich hat die Nummer gestern Abend um 23.35 Uhr, angerufen. Ich dachte, welcher Depp lässt nur ein mal klingeln...

Natürlich kein Rückruf meinerseits, dass das Abzocke ist, weiß doch hoffentlich bald jeder...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Bei mir war es genau so. Gestern zwei mal mit 25 und 26 und heute einmal mit der 23 am Ende. Habe das eben bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Ich hoffe da tut sich bald mal was.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

*01378100023 **01378 100023*
*01378100025 **01378 100025*
*01378100026 **01378 100026*



aka-aka schrieb:


> man sollte das unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden - aber ich halte persönlich eine strafanzeige für sinnvoller, wenn dieser strafanzeige die informationen dieses beitrags hier (--> hier klicken)beiliegen.
> 
> Viele staatsanwaltschaften haben eine mailadresse:
> orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

zur 01378100023 gab es bei whocallsme.com in den vergangenen 12 Stunden 50 Meldungen. Wenn man die Hälfte abzieht, weil es in den Beiträgen um Vorgehensweisen geht, bleiben 25 Meldungen in 12 Stunden. Wenn man die Quote von Betroffenen zu Leuten, die dort posten, mit 1000:1 ansetzt, muß es Zigtausende von Angerufenen geben.
Wir haben somit definitiv eine neue Welle... 

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01378100023


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

guten morgen!!!

habe auch anrufe von der nummer 01378100023 heute um 5:56 uhr war der erste und seitdem im 10 minuten takt.
es geht mir etwas auf die nerven!!!


mein tip an alle:

einfach ignorieren!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

ich wurde um 3:44 von der 01378100023 angerufen.
Mein Handy hat auch nur 1x geklingelt.
Die Nacht war trotzdem gelaufen.
Habe natürlich nicht zurück gerufen.
Ich werde das jetzt auch melden.
Ist doch wirklich das Allerletzte...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Hallo,

auch ich wurde heut von der 01378100023 angerufen. 
Der Anruf war um 5.25 Uhr und ich bin zum Glück nicht hingegangen. 
Werde das auch melden. 

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100023 Pingbetrug*

Ich wurde heute morgen 24.07.09 angerufen. hab aber nicht abgenommen weder geantwortet.... mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

bei mir wars eine 01378100058ger nummer 1x klingeln lssen um ca 15:45 Oo das hab ich ja noch nie erlebt


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

01378100058 Anruf um 3:25 am 26.07.09 mit nur 1x klingeln lassen. Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs ist eine ernsthafte Überlegung...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Bei mir heute ebenfalls eine 58er-Nummer. Um 5 Uhr nachts hat es geklingelt. Ich rufe heute morgen zurück und eine freundliche Frauenstimme sagt "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt". Ich könnte ko......


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Habe auch ein Anruf bekommen, sah gleich die 0137 vorne und bin nicht rengegangen. Bei wem kann/soll man das melden? Wozu? Welche Betrug wird hier gemacht?








Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich wurde heut von der 01378100023 angerufen.
> Der Anruf war um 5.25 Uhr und ich bin zum Glück nicht hingegangen.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Auch bei mir hat diese Nummer heute früh angeklingelt 7:48uhr ich hatte aber noch geschlafen und das Handy als Lautlos gestellt. Zum Glück....ich rufe keine Nummer zurück die ich nicht kenne....echt schweinerei sowas......wo kann ich den den Betrug melden? Und was habt Ihr bezahlt wenn Ihr zurück gerufen habt?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

mich hats heut nacht auch getroffen um 3:02 uhr... handy war gott sei dank auf lautlos... hab heut morgen dann gegoogelt...
ich hatte auch die 58 zum schluss...
bin auch nicht hin aber wenn das mehr folgen hat werd ich sauer...
wie kommen die an die ganzen handynummern?
und wo kann man das melden?
um diese uhrzeiten was für frechheiten...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

vor 2min. wurde ich auch geklingelt, kurz gegooglet und ta taaaa hier steht genug dazu.

schwein gehabt!

01378100058 war es bei mir.


----------



## Rolf aus Berlin (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Bei mir klingelte  es um 4:39, eine Zeit um die ich aber tief und fest geschlafen habe. Mein Handy zeigte mir an, dass mich die Nummer 01378100058 versucht hat anzurufen. Recherchen im Internet haben mich hierher geführt. Ich habe nicht versucht zurück zu rufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Mich hat es um12.09 Uhr erwischt. War zum Glück duschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Hallo,

mich hat es gestern Abend um 18:24 erwischt...ich habe das auch nicht gehört. Ich finde das ein starkes Stück. Habe auch nicht zurück gerufen, weil mir die Nummer komisch vor kam. Irgendwas muss man gegen so Leute doch machen oder?

LG Julia


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Bei mir hats heute um 12:11 Uhr geklingelt (01378100058 ). Habs zum Glück zu spät mitbekommen und dank Google und dieser Seite auch nicht zurück gerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Bei mir klingelte es eben auch...
Frechheit...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Mich hats auch vor 10 minuten erwischt... hab leider zurück gerufen und wurde auch von der freundlichen frfrauenstimme informiert,das meine stimme gezählt wird und mich der spass 0,50€ gekostet hat.hoff das da nix mehr nachkommt! Werd das auf jeden fall melden


----------



## mollwurf (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

bei mir hats ebend auch geklingelt ... schaue eh jede nummer die mir komisch vor kommt bei google nach was sich wie ich sehe lohnt


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch bei mir hat diese Nummer heute früh angeklingelt 7:48uhr ich hatte aber noch geschlafen und das Handy als Lautlos gestellt. Zum Glück....ich rufe keine Nummer zurück die ich nicht kenne....echt schweinerei sowas......wo kann ich den den Betrug melden? Und was habt Ihr bezahlt wenn Ihr zurück gerufen habt?





Nicht zurückrufen Anruf kostet 50cent . Es wird nur gesagt danke für den Anruf, dieser anruf kostet für sie 50 cent.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Hallo zusammen,
wurde soeben auch von dieser Nummer angerufen, auch nur ein Klingeln!
Wo kann man sowas denn melden oder anzeigen?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Bei mir hats um 15:39 Angeklingelt. War die 58er. Habs zum glück auch nicht mitbekommen. Und dank google gleich hier gelandet..
Nicht das erste mal das es bei mir klingelt. Natürlich immer mit anderer Nummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

In einem anderen Forum sind noch mehr Betroffene, viele haben schon Beschwerden per Fax geschickt:

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01378100023/3


----------



## Unregistriert aus Berlin (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Ich wurde heute morgen 25.07.09 um 11:33 angerufen, habe den Anruf aber nicht abgenommen oder zurückgerufen.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

mich hats 17:24 erwischt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> schwein gehabt!
> 01378100058 war es bei mir.


Ach wie super! Andere haben schon für Euch gedacht. Die freuen sich ja auch so über jedes "ich auch, ich auch"
Prima. Schönen Sonntag & auch privat noch alles Gute
:wall:

Bitte auf keinen Fall hier klicken und erst recht nicht lesen & kapieren


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Hallo in die Runde

Anruf kam um 16.58 Uhr....

Zum Ko....

Gruß Sabrina


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bitte auf keinen Fall hier klicken und erst recht nicht lesen & kapieren


lalalalala


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

hallo mein freund ist heute auf die nummer reingefallen und ich jetzt gerade. 0,50 Euro / anruf was soll der scheiss und was kann man dagegen machen????


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Ich habe gerade eben exklusiv eine Nachricht von den Pingbetrügern erhalten:
Wer einen Pinganruf erhalten hat und etwas dagegen tun will, sollte auf keinen Fall hier klicken, auf keinen Fall die dortigen Informationen lesen und auf gar keinen Fall den dortigen Anweisungen folgen.

Ich gebe diese Nachricht der Pingbetrüger gerne weiter. Alle Betroffenen sollen also *auf gar keinen Fall selbst aktiv werden*, sondern weiterhin hier sinnlose "ich auch"-Meldungen posten.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

gerade hat es geklingelt...
wie kann es sein das es soviele leute sind...woher haben sie die nummer etc...

01378100058 war auch bei mir


----------



## Pingbetrüger (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Ganz genau, Aka-Aka. Wer diese seit Jahren laufende Betrugsmasche stoppen will, sollte auch keinesfalls hier klicken:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv.../58830-01378100026-pingbetrug.html#post287191


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01378100026 Pingbetrug*

Thread wegen sinnloser me-too Posterei  geschlossen.

Nur hier zu melden "ich auch" , ist  schlicht und ergreifend dämlich

hier stehen die erforderlichen Infos:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer...nrufe-anruf-in-abwesenheit-mit-0137-und-0900/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv.../58830-01378100026-pingbetrug.html#post287191


----------

